# Quick Question please!



## Morgana (Jun 8, 2021)

Dear Wise TF Members!
I wonder if you can help me with a quick question?!
Sorry if this has been asked many times before. I know you will know the answer real quickly!
I have decided to watch all of the LOTR and Hobbit movies again to help me with relaxation.
However, I have a real phobia of spiders.
I can't remember from when I saw the original films years ago at the cinema which ones they appear in? I remember hiding and panicking!
Do spiders appear in the first LOTR film: the Fellowship? I remember that scene in the cave but was that in the 2 Towers?
I believe the Desolation of Smaug is one to avoid for me?
Please can anyone give me a quick round up?
Thank you so much, very appreciated.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 8, 2021)

There are spiders in the Hobbit, but I can't help you with where they come in the films, as I can't stand to watch them don't know them so well.

The only spider in LotR appears in the Return of the King. I had to check because the order of the scenes in the film is different to the book, but this might be helpful http://www.ageofthering.com/atthemovies/scripts/returnofthekingscript.php - you should avoid Shelob's Lair (scene 38) and The Choices of Master Samwise Gamgee (scene 43).


----------



## Morgana (Jun 8, 2021)

Dear Ealdwyn, 
thank you so much for your quick reply! That is useful to know and I will avoid those scenes! I agree with you btw, I much preferred the LOTR to the Hobbit films first time round! (Snoring under the table sounds so good right now!) Ty again!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 8, 2021)

Wait -- if you last saw the films in the theater, I'm guessing a couple of decades ago. Sure you haven't overcome your phobia in that time?


----------



## Morgana (Jun 9, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait -- if you last saw the films in the theater, I'm guessing a couple of decades ago. Sure you haven't overcome your phobia in that time?


Squint-eyed Southerner, that is correct!  The films were great though on a big screen - apart from those bits!


----------

